# retroperitoneal mass



## Alisha Lemmons (Aug 8, 2008)

I need a diagnosis for retroperitoneal mass. 568.89 is retroperitoneal cyst. Thank you for the help, Lisa


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 8, 2008)

I come up with 789.39 (abdominal/pelvic swelling, mass, lump, other specified).  Unless there's something specific?


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 8, 2008)

789.39 is correct.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## Alisha Lemmons (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you for all of the help. That's what I used when I turned the ticket in today. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to answer questions.


----------

